# Winter Photographs of Colorado...Heaven on Earth



## SeaBreeze (Nov 20, 2014)

Described as 'heaven on earth'...http://www.buzzfeed.com/hyundai/reasons-colorado-is-a-wintry-heaven-on-earth


----------



## oldman (Nov 21, 2014)

Flying over the Rockies is beautiful, although it may be bumpy at times.


----------



## jujube (Nov 21, 2014)

View attachment 11322

OK,ok, it was almost July, but it LOOKS like winter, it FELT like winter, and it IS Colorado.....


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 21, 2014)

This is early June in Colorado.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 21, 2014)

Nice picture Jujube, bet is was chilly, especially in shorts!


----------



## jujube (Nov 21, 2014)

It was even colder barefoot in the snow:
View attachment 11333
But what can I say?  I'm crazy.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 21, 2014)

Crazier than me, LOL!  :hair:


----------

